

Ask HN: Anyone hiring in Montreal? - mwk

Hey HN,<p>I am 25, a backend and API dev and I am considering a move to Montreal from Germany where I currently work (though I am not a German). I am open to full stack positions and would like to make Montreal my next home. Are there any startups hiring there? The latest whoishiring thread had none.
======
throwaway000002
You could try:

[https://angel.co/montreal/jobs](https://angel.co/montreal/jobs)

There is also:

[http://ca.indeed.com/jobs?q="full+stack"&l=Montreal%2C+QC](http://ca.indeed.com/jobs?q="full+stack"&l=Montreal%2C+QC)

